# New Ambulance



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, My service is getting a new rig!  It is going to replace our 1997 Chevy 3500 North Star. We just got the first pics from the company. It is a 2009 Ford F350 4x4 147" Module.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3304580236/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3303752005/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3304580100/in/photostream/


If you want to follow progress, I'll put new photos in my profile allbum as (if) we get them from the company.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting, I can't wait to see pictures of it finished. 

It looks like it has both a bench seat and CPR seat, which I think is good. I hate this new trend of moving away from having a CPR seat, it really restricts accessing one whole side of the patient while being able to be seated.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2009)

I know what you mean! 

The best part though is that there is a window on both sides of the box!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 8, 2009)

More pictures of our new rig. Looks like they are starting to paint it!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3336615467/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3336615513/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3337448188/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3336615589/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/3337448266/

Hopefully they keep putting pics up for us! If they do, I'll keep passing them along.


----------

